

Founders Usually Hire People Just Like Them. Big Mistake.  - cartnicnc
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201111/are-you-a-narcissistic-boss.html

======
llambda
Okay so clearly hiring people just like you is probably not a good idea, not
just because the qualities that led you to be a founder are likely present in
the prospective employee but also because you're likely to suffer from
confirmation bias if you hire someone that thinks in a similar manner to
yourself. However, that said, this article does a horrible job of prescribing
an adequate solution to hiring practices: personality tests? Are you kidding?
Easily foiled, especially when you understand its purpose, i.e. to assess
whether you work well with others. Someone in need of a job is probably able
to not only trick the testers but also themselves into believing they have the
qualities necessary to get along in the work environment. A better solution
might be temporary work that has the possibility of becoming full-time. While
this isn't always possible, it should be possible to at least ask for and
follow up on references for any perspective employee.

------
mcd_owell
You're right, the article is sort of clumsy. There are three sparkplug issues
at work here: 1) founder self-awareness 2) how to hire people and 3) how to
develop effective teams. They're all lumped together in the article (and in
many actual companies). What would have prevented the problem in the first
place? Somehow short-circuiting the tendency, especially in founders, to
insist the same qualities as your own are most useful in business building.

